# '04 rear bumper cut out. Need Help



## Scott81288 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ive been saving up some cash and finally have enough to do some stuff with it. Ive seen and heard people talk about taking an 04 bumper and using a kit to make it Dual Exhaust does anyone know where i can get this kit? 

Also im kinda new to all of this. But would i then need to buy an exhaust for and '05? or is there some kind of converter for the '04?

Also when looking into these exhausts i really dont understand what the difference is between them. How do you know what is good and what isnt? Im looking for something with some throat. but not something thats gonna make people go deaf when i drive by. 

Any help on any of this would be awsome, Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The only thing that matters is your mids. If you have 04 mids, you need an 04 catback. 05/06 mids can use an 05/06 catback.

I have an 04, but have 05/06 mids and 05/06 catback with my duel exit exhaust.

There are some companies that make 04 catbacks in split option, then you just cut your bumper and put the inserts in to make it sexy. Check partsforyourcar.com for the inserts0


----------

